# There's a new GPS unit for covert monitoring



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

My General Blog: Record GPS Tracking Sales As Parents Monitor Recently Qualified New Drivers

Even the Managing Director of the firm admits the various uses it can be put to use to!


----------



## Janky (Nov 26, 2013)

Nice, i wondering if it has a web interface versus SMS updates


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

215 British Pound Sterling is the cost in England Vs. 351. dollars in the U.S. Hey, that is not fair, it is cheaper in England.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I can track all the phones on my account with Android Device Manager to as little as 11 meters. Has to be an Android and it has to be enrolled in Google ADM and it's free. Some phones can't report back correctly if they're actively using their own WiFi at the time. The phone-user doesn't have to grant any permissions or say yes or no or even know it's happening.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Thorburn said:


> 215 British Pound Sterling is the cost in England Vs. 351. dollars in the U.S. Hey, that is not fair, it is cheaper in England.


Cheaper in Britain?  
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

